# BIG Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Phoenix Suns



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* December 3rd, 2004 - 8:00 PM (Central Time)*


*Minnesota Timberwolves(9-5) @ Phoenix Suns(13-2)* 



Last game: Minnesota - Win, 107-99
Last game: Phoenix - Win, 120-101


*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*

































































Wow, talk about big games. Phoenix hasn't played many good teams this year, so this is the biggest test for them thus far. It doesn't get much better than KG vs. Amare. These two guys are playing great ball this year, and they are exciting players to watch. I'm not sure if they will be guarding each other because Phoenix doesn't play a big lineup if they don't have to. Nash and Cassell is another big matchup. Cassell can take Nash to the post, but Nash can run circles around Cassell. Somehow, Minnesota has to figure out how to prevent Nash from getting into the paint. Minnesota's bench play is going to be a huge factor, because Phoenix doesn't use their bench much, so Minnesota will have fresh guys, but that's meaningless if they don't produce. I have no idea why this game isn't on in prime time.





Predictions? I'll just say that it should be a very exciting game.


----------



## el_gatoman (May 18, 2004)

I suggest, we should play small today as well, to be able to compete the suns.

Put Hassell on Nash, Sammy C on Joe, Spree on Richardson, Wally on Marion (but I would like to see Eddie in instead of Wally) and KG on Amare.

Will be a tough match-up, however, if we are able to shut down Nash (and Marion too) we will leave Phoenix as winners.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Sam Cassell on 6'8 Joe Johnson and Trenton Hassell on Steve?

Hassell will get his ankles broken.

Marion will be on KG. 

Amare didn't practice yesterday because he felt ill but should play.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Hassell is one of the top 3 perimeter defenders in the league, he wouldn't "get his ankles broken". Sam guarding anybody is trouble for the Wolves, that's not even considering the size advantage Johnson would have.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

This one should be interesting. I honeslty think kandi could possibly start in this one.........

I think this can potentially be a big game for spree. I think since his average isnt higher than wally's he will be guarded by q. Which means he gets probably the worst permimeter defender they have. I think he can drop about 25 tonite. 

I think stodimire has a huge game in this one because they will keep marion out on the perimeter which will keep kg out there. And if we put maddog on marion, he will dribble maddog out of teh house. 

The one factor in this game will be depth. Suns dont have much. I think wolves take it towards the end of the game.

wolves: 105
suns:99


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Who cares if the Suns have more depth or not?

All their starters are capable of playing 40mpg over a season if needed except Nash.

They have Barbosa and Jacobsen playing well off the bench.

Voskuhl and Hunter at center.

They should be fine.

Q has been very good defensively.

Amare could have a bad game depending on 2 things.

a) He is sick, he didn't practice yesterday because of it

b) Amare thinks highly of KG and will definately want to tear the Twolves apart which could result into trying to hard.

Suns 110 Wolves 94


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

wolves 109
suns 99

kg 32pts 17rebs 8 asts 
amare 28pts 11 rebs 4 blks


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

If the wolves can get 3 players to go big. They will win.....


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 
> 
> Suns 110 Wolves 94


suns by 16? pretty damn bold statement there.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Nash is very fast and can torch the Wolves... but that doesn't determine everything.

No prediction besides a good game. T-Hud gets what he wants in terms of speed.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

Good win tonight.. 
the past few games we are starting to get that 4th quarter swagger back.. clamping down on defense and being as efficient as ever on offense


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

23-18-8. He does this almost every-other night too. Amazing.



Minnesota is rolling right now. They beat one of the hottest teams in the league on their own home floor. Very impressive. Minnesota out-rebounded Phoenix by double digits, and they hit 8 three-pointers tonight. I think the improved 3-point shooting for Minnesota has made their offense that much better. Minnesota even had a piss-poor night at the free throw night and pulled off a win.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well the big thr333 finally came through. Sam was sick down the stretch. KG did everything. Spree had a huge game. Wally got in double figures... But i like what kandi did with those blocks. Griff hit a big 3 and made blocks. Trenton had 3 blocks, he did a good job on stevie.


Once again the dreads of watching marion torch us when he could be on our side( we couldve draft marion instead of wally).......


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 23-18-8. He does this almost every-other night too. Amazing.


I was actually pretty upset with his game, he missed at least 5 or 6 simple shots right next to the basket, that was very dissapointing.
Other than that we played a really good night. Sam actually played pretty good on D, which I never expect from him. We played great defense, that was very nice to see too.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> 
> I was actually pretty upset with his game, he missed at least 5 or 6 simple shots right next to the basket, that was very dissapointing.
> Other than that we played a really good night. Sam actually played pretty good on D, which I never expect from him. We played great defense, that was very nice to see too.




Looks like you have been right about Cassell all along. He's starting to play pretty darn well.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully he can keep it up, he's still not to the level he was last year, but he's alot closer now than he was a few weeks ago.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

*Hey BA....*

Amare 9.8 FTA per game
KG 7.7 FTA per game

Do you still want to say that Amare is a go-too scorer and KG isn't?


----------

